# Historicism cartoon



## Scott (Jan 31, 2005)

This is a pretty interesting cartoon version that explains much of historicism in a straightforward manner:
http://www.champs-of-truth.com/Comics/PDR/index.htm

It is not from a Reformed source but is instead from what look slike a 7th Day Adventist source (they are historicists). It has allot of 7DA doctrines in it, such as an emphasis on Saturday worship. Still, much of the explanation seems to track with historicism, at least until it gets to the United States.


----------

